# Mar's Betta Journal



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome to my journal 

This journal will mostly be about my bettas, with the occasional guest appearances of my other pets, Neona (cat) and Cara (dog). 

It's mostly just a place to track my bettas' progress and growth and to record my thoughts. 

So far, the bettas I currently own are:

*Sorority:*
Themis
Theia
Artemis
Venus

(Want pictures? Go to the third post here)

*By themselves:*
Athena

*Males:* (so far only 1)
New Betta - no name yet
Update: New Betta's name is Marine

RIP:
Dusk, always my favourite
Perseus, fought so hard
BB(Baby Betta) Your life was just beginning
(Want BB's story? Check out her journal here)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed!

(Athena should be in the sorority >.>) /rant lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol, I'm just waiting for her anal fin to heal, and as soon as that's happened, I'll slowly reintroduce her! I really want her back in too, she would make a pretty addition. Especially since she's a DT, which is becoming my favourite type lol.

Do you remember that post we had about how VTs could be really beautiful if they were interesting colours? (what thread was that in btw? lol)
I think I managed to find one! Marine's a VT and there was just something about him that caught my eye. I usually really dislike VTs and try to avoid them, because of how plain I found them to be. So me buying a VT definitely means something lol!

He's currently acclimating in the Fluval Chi, and I'll see if I can get any pics up for tomorrow!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yes I remember that but I have no idea on which thread it was XD

I hear you though! Gambit is a VT too and he's just simply gorgeous and bright! I can't wait to see Marine!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

You're right, Gambit is quite a beautiful betta! I actually really like the split in his anal fin lol, makes him unique.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Mar said:


> You're right, Gambit is quite a beautiful betta! I actually really like the split in his anal fin lol, makes him unique.


Thank you! It was a toss up between him and an orange VT with cellophane edging and a darker orange head and oh man, it was a hard decision! But Gambit won because he was in more rough shape, the orange VT was more swim bladder issues as well as malnutrition.

As cute as the split is, it was way too close to his body and it would have caused a horrible infection had it kept continuing to his body. So no, I wasn't very happy with the split lol.

If you want to see a unique baby Betta go here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=205338


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol oh God. 
Well, it's good the split didn't cause a bad infection.

Ikr, I keep finding myself more and more drawn towards the orange VTs. I just really have something for them!

Marine's finally in the tank, and exploring. He hasn't flared at his tankmates (ADF) but if they happen to become a problem, I'll take them out, and put them back into their home. 

yep, subbed to that thread. another silentstalker moment LOL.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah exactly! So that's why i took him home to fix him up ^_^

Oh, MoonShadow has this beautiful reddish orange VT with cellophane edging and blue irid in the middle of the ray's, he's called Tang and hot damn, if he were up for adoption, he'd be mine! lol

I'm glad VT's are getting more color to them, people finally starting to breed them well again! They can actually be colorful if people get their act together and breed them correctly! What I really want is a True MG VT boy, mhmm! He'd be mine in a heart beat! He won't replace Rembrandt (in my avvie) but, that would be my favorite fish in the world!

lol stalker XD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll have to check out MoonShadow's VT
Marine kinda just opened up my eyes lol and I'm more interested in VTs now.

K, so I have no clue what MG stands for, I'm sure I know it lol, but it's just now coming up. So far I got Marbled Grizzle, wow.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol I hate when that happens XD MG is Mustard Gas, definitely know you knew that one ;-)

What does Marine look like?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL OH. Mustard gas, of course /facepalm

Uploading pics right now.
These pics are from my usual camera, so kinda the same quality. 
However, I took some pics of him with a different, lower quality camera, but they turned out better than the higher quality one (10MP) ;o My opinion anyway lol.

As soon as I figure out how to upload from the low quality camera (7.2MP) then I'll post them here.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Had a bad camera day today, so the pics kinda suck lol.
Don't really show his true beauty.

You can't really see, but the end of his tail isn't gone, it's clear which is absolutely gorgeous in my opinion. (7.2MP camera will show it all lol)





I Adore the top of his head, so cute!





His eyes are really pretty! This is kinda blurry but it shows the colour nicely.



More pics soon!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Marine is so cute! I love his coloring!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you! The pics on the other camera shows off his colouring much better! Kinda sad I haven't been able to upload them yet, but i'm still working hard


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OH MY GOD! he's gorgeous!!!! Day-um! lol He definitely beats my Gambit out of the park!

Oh I love his little black face and the splashes of blue! He's so darling! I'm so glad you found him!!!!!

:nicefish:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Definitely not. Gambit and Marine are on par 
He is so adorable. When I picked him up, he swam over to me, 
opening and closing his little mouth. That was what tipped the scale of getting a VT. I'll post up his story once I get the pictures!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's so adorable about Marine! I love when then do that...well sort of, that means I have to take them home and I don't have any more space or time to clean the tanks XD lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah lol, it's good that I had a tank up and running for a while, just waiting for a fishy. Lol I really pictured a HM in there or considered ordering a DT, never imagined I'd get another VT. But nope, he just had to be adorable.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's totally worth it though! Bright colors and unique pattern and all! :-D

I mean, Gambit is nice a bright but he's not very unique, me thinks  I think technically his pattern would be a variation of a wild type which is interesting but definitely not what I had been looking for! What I really wanted in a VT was a beautiful, true MG! Now that's hard to find lol but I am happy with Gambit, he's a little sass-ball too! haha


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

? 

That's gonna be quite a hard search, if you ever find one, let us know! If I ever find one, I probably can't buy it, but I'll take pics and show XD

Also, do you think Marine is gonna marble and change colours? I really hope not  What if he just becomes one solid boring colour? Well, at least we'll always have his eyes, they're gorgeous


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I ADORE Marine! He might be as beautiful as Breme. (;

Where did you get him? He was a nice find. He might marble, or he could just be a grizzle. Mind if you send him to me? lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol Lebron XD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh no, I hope that one day Marine will be half as beautiful as Breme 
Hahah, if I ever need to give him away, you'll be the first I'll go to xD

I actually got him at my LPS, PetLand, which I HATE shopping at. I only go for their plants, and sometimes drop by to look at their bettas. Everything there is so overpriced, that I usually avoid going there. But for some reason I get my prettiest bettas there, even though they sell for much more than I'd prefer. They also take pretty bad care of their bettas now for some reason.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Petland has improved the betta selection as of late. It used to be horrible! Yes it is way too expensive there. I really like Marine. He sure looks marble to me and you just never what they will do for certain.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Depends on which Petland you're talking about lol.
But the one near my house has just totally declined in their fish care. I have no clue why, haven't noticed a change in staff. Maybe they're busy with the renovations.

Well, even if Marine does marble, I hope he retains the colours he has now


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The store near me got a fantastic keeper from another store maybe the one near you lol. Marine has beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for giving him to me in the near future. I'm setting up a nice planted 3.5 if it makes him happy. xD And there aren't any Petlands I've heard of in the east. Are they only in Canada? I wish I lived there, maybe have a pet moose. lol jk


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL. Stop stealing our fish keepers CJ!
He does! I'm trying to get a picture focusing in on his eyes, but he keeps zipping around his tank lol :roll:

Hahaha Lebron, near future, getting cocky are we ;-) Be sure to post a pic of your tank once it's done! I love looking at planted tanks lol. I think Petland may be a Canada only thing, lol. But you guys get PetCo(i think?)! So be happy! XD

Pet moose are on sale now since we're in the season


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I am. xD I'm only adding low light plants. Moss balls, the java plants, anubias, etc. Nothing special. (; And yes, we have Petco and Petsmarts here. 

Are you being sarcastic with the pet moose? I mean, it's the internet lol No tones here. If you aren't; that's a lot of poo to throw away. :shock:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOLOLOL, hahah you actually think we give out pet moose LOL.
Wow Canadian stereotype much!  

Idc, i still want to see your tank lol. Anubias is definitely my favourite plant. IT's grown so much even though it doesn't have that much light. 

Maybe the cool sunglasses will help define my sarcasm  xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry. lol It's in my blood. xD

Have you thought of entering Marine in the VT contest? He'll win for sure!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahah nah, you're already in it, too much competition 

If I ever plan to enter him in the competition, I'll wait until his fins are healed up.
His pecs and dorsal are kinda tattered and ratty looking atm, but I can already see improvement  

But Breme's definitely gonna be some tough competition xD

Edit: Going out to buy an adapter, so hopefully I can finally get his pictures up! >:/


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe, thanks for the compliment. I'll tell Breme right now on how beautiful people think of him! lmao 

Once you get an adapter, get some pictures of Marine! He's literally the type of fish I want to breed for.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL beautiful people. pfft.

I went out to WalMart today and FINALLY got the adapter thingy. FINALLY! So happy! Now I can upload all these photos just waiting!

First I'll start off with my cat, Neona. 
She's hilarious lol.

She was grooming herself at first, but when I looked back 10 minutes later, she was just sitting there. It was so funny I had to take pictures.



Lol at her face "You caught me!"



So cute. Tryin' to be human pft


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

*Marine Photo Spam*

All righty, get ready for a crap load of Marine photos! xD

These are all day 1 pictures, taken when I first got him. If he ever changes (marbles) I'll compare them! 

My favourite tail photo of his:



Then this one, which shows off his anal fin colouring quite nicely:



really catches the colour:



Flaring, full body pic:



These show off the eyes:





Finally, I thought this one looked cool, even though it didn't focus. His tail looks kinda like a feather.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I meant "I should tell Breme on how beautiful; people think of him!" Not 'beautiful people'. :rofl: Is it true? jkjk hahaha

She does look like she's grooming, is that even comfy? 0-0 There's this cat that visits me that looks just like her.. Except it's a boy and he doesn't have white chest fur.

EDIT: Marine!! Are you going to breed him? He's a VT and all but... :quiet::quiet:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

*ADF starring Marine*

Thought this was adorable. The ADF was just resting on the pennywort, waiting for an opportunity to go up for some air. So cute!





Then he stayed like that for a good 5 minutes: 



So far, Marine and the ADFs have had no conflict with each other, Marine only flaring at them. But if I see any mysterious tears in his fins, or him pecking at them, I'll remove them from the tank right away.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I meant "I should tell Breme on how beautiful; people think of him!" Not 'beautiful people'. :rofl: Is it true? jkjk hahaha
> 
> She does look like she's grooming, is that even comfy? 0-0 There's this cat that visits me that looks just like her.. Except it's a boy and he doesn't have white chest fur.
> 
> EDIT: Marine!! Are you going to breed him? He's a VT and all but... :quiet::quiet:


OOH! LOL. Hahah one day I'll be beautiful! Maybe as soon as I get these braces off :roll: (9 weeks left! woo!) But yeah, no lol.

Mhm, she was grooming then just sat there. Doesn't look comfy at all but cats are weird lmao.

Cat that visits you? Is it a stray and you feed it from time to time? Neona's pretty unique lol, she has a short stub for a tail, which took a while getting used to, but now I love it. 

Yeah, he's really pretty, and I think I have everything that would be needed for breeding, but I really feel like I'd fail lol. Also, idk about his background, genetics, and stuff. And I wouldn't know what to do with all the baby bettas! XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have braces, too! I'm that nerd with the glasses and the braces. lol jk

Yes, he visits me. No, he's not a stray. He belongs to my neighbors; but I think they abandoned him. :-( He has these open wounds; he's not bleeding but it's like an open scab. It doesn't look treated or anything.. And a stub? Nice! 

I wish you did, does he have a good spread? Really hard to get in a VT but I've seen some!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think I've seen him fully flare yet. ;o

The pictures above kinda look half-hearted, since his tail droops down and the VT i had flared with his tail straight out. So once he gets comfortable, I'll stick a mirror up and see how it goes.

Hahah brace buddies yes. When do you get yours off? 

Ah1#[email protected]$ Does he trust you? Maybe try treating his open wounds? I think all you have to do is wash it out with water and antibacterial soap. Idk lol, my cats have never been hurt (huh).

Also, I don't know if he's worth breeding, because he is a VT, which is becoming quiet unpopular, and can't really change that.

I wish I could just stick his colouration and paste it on a HM or DT


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I just got mine on last year, taking them off next year. Lucky!

He trusts me enough to pet him and walk behind him and whatnot. But he doesn't trust me enough to get in my house. ): If he doesn't trust me that way, then he'll never let me put on stuff to clean his wounds. It'll sting him so much. D: 

Good luck whatever you decide to do, maybe Canada would like colorful VTs. I wish I had that color on a HMPK.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Got mine on February last year, so about a year and a half. Not bad 
Mine are clear ceramic. Never ever ever get those. Not only do they cost more, but they also stain after eating. Thank God I don't drink coffee/coke often or else they'd stain permanently. That's embarassing 
Guessing you have metal? XD 
Lol last week, my orthodontist was putting on my last wire, and he casually mentioned I could have coloured elastic chains. I was like... What? All year you could've told me, but no. I get yellow/clear chains that make my teeth look yellow. I was just so wowed. 
Guessing yours are metal?

Too bad about the kitty  Maybe one day you can adopt him yourself?  That would be awesome. And yeah, if you hurt him (accidentally of course) by clearing his wounds, he'd probably never trust you again


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ceramic braces? :I What are those? lol And yeah, I have metal. I get to choose what color the bands are. xD Sorry about your experience. lol

My parents said I can only have a dog or cat once we move, which means I won't be able to see him.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah, so you're choosing a dog? 










These lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yup. And the house is a mile away from where I live currently; so he won't be able to know.

And they're okay! Just not colorful. lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol as long as I get them off! 
Trying to feed my fish today, and neona comes in, as always. 

But today she got smarter. Usually she meows and begs for the shrimp pellets and omega one flakes, but today she knocked over the whole jar of shrimp pellets AND the HBH betta pellets! Grr, cleaning up was a mess and she got a couple! She's such an adorable evil mastermind. Sometimes she'll walk into my room carrying her treats (that I hid) or fish food in her mouth. Drives me nuts but its cute.

Night all!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Marine made his first bubble nest! Yay! 



It never macroes in on his face, but it shows the colours/texture nicely.



Another photo I found cool



Not the best quality but a full photo



And finally the top of his head. Is he getting more blue??



Compare:



Yeah he definitely is! 

Also the transparency of his tail before :



seems to be fading, I think the blue/black is replacing it. Or maybe I'm just paranoid lol. Day 1 pictures page 4

If he does marble, I'm definitely gonna take photos and track his progress. Can't wait to see!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful! I want to live in Canada now. ^^"
He does seem to have more blue, does he also have blue iridescence at his tail transparency?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, definitely a marble! That will be exciting to watch him transform!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Matt!

Lebron, the parts where his tail is transparent, there is no iridescence.
Yes yes come to Canada!! 

Kinda excited and sad that he's a marble. I love how he looks like now, but he may look even better with time! Crossing my fingers.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, alright. Beautiful either way. <3
And actually, I am going to Canada! To Niagara Falls actually. Later this year. ^.^ Don't know which city it's in, or if the city is actually named after it. o.0 Either Canada or Orlando. Canada has a strong security system in the boundary tho.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah I'll take more pics of his tail but I'm pretty sure!

Lol Niagara Falls is a city in Ontario. I've been on both sides of Niagara Falls and I'd say the Canadian side is prettier  lol no jk, biased. :$

But our security system means we safe  come, we safe!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I heard people were pushed in, though! 0-0 But oh well. lol Ontario, heard of a lot of members there. Don't you also see wolves in that park.. Jasper? Oh, gosh.. The sterotyping is coming back! D:

Ehm.. About your bettas??


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

What??? That's so sad. Why would someone do that  I guess we not so safe lol. XD there's Wolves in all our national parks! Crazy huh? Wolves in the wild.

What about my bettas?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol. And I guess so, I heard it in this cartoon movie thang. xD

And I don't wanna change the subject about your fish so... Want some moss eggs? I'll give you a dozen for $3 lol.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol I'm totally fine with hijacking this thread xD I need a little break from betta sometimes :/ I feel so addicted lmao.

Are you actually selling moss eggs??? Lmao too funny


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, nah. I only have one moss egg. xD I can try, but I might fall short. Oh, well.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

*Athena!*

LOL only by just a bit xD

Took some pics of Athena. She's healing quiet well. Her tail and dorsal healed up really quickly. I don't know why her anal is taking forever  





Her colours don't show well in those pics, sorry


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

K so I took A LOT of Marine photos, and decided to dump them all here xD They're photos from both cameras, so yep.

Also a question before I show the photos. The area circled in blue, is there something wrong with his gills? Or is that just from flaring too much?



Anyway photo spam!

















Lured him over with food :twisted:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry for some of the gigantic photos lol. 

Here's more xD 

Also Lebron asked about his spread, so I only got one decent photo (the other one's blurry). He moves around way too much. Even there, I don't think he's fully extended.





Cute eyes





And some tail pics which confirmed my suspicions. He's losing his transparency 





He's also getting some white in his tail 

So far I noticed:
His scales have become darker colours (barely any white)
He's getting more blue
He's losing tail transparency
His fins are healing (yay!)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's great he's healing! And his spread is almost a 180*. He's to DIE for!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD To think I almost passed him up...

He was mislabeled as a delta (which cost more) and when I told the worker he was a VT, the worker admitted to it, and made up a whole bunch of excuses, but it narrowed down to this "he's prettier so he costs more" 
I was kinda pissed off about that, like honestly he's obviously not a delta, and I should pay VT price for him, that I almost bought another one. 

But I calmed down and bought him for delta price.

People need to stop mislabeling!%@#% It drives me insane! To see males labelled as females and females labelled as males.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow, those new pictures are amazing! His spread is literally to die for as Lebron mentioned lol! I think he'll look really cute with the black filling in the cellophane spots though, I love how intense his blue is against the black/white :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You almost left him? NEVER. xD
To be honest, he's well worth the money. I'd rather buy him than a butterfly HM on Aquabid. (;


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks lil! Just woke up today and was like "feels like a picture today" and snapped away. Even after one of my cameras died, I just got another xD 
Yeah, I'm hoping all his lighter-colour scales will darken, it'll look much prettier! I really hope he keeps the white throughout the marbling. It's half of the reason I named him Marine xD

I did Lebron  Not proud of it. I set out to get a HM or DT, and the overprice mislabel thing just made it worse. Good thing that store doesn't sell any HM's or DT's  I have way too much fun taking pics of him. And tbh the overprice thing wasn't tooooo bad. it was $4 lol LMAO. I guess it was more of a pride thing idk. I'm like that 
 butterfly's are gorgeous.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

$4? That's SO much money! /(0-0)\ I can't believe you didn't go in bankruptcy. :rofl: Is Canadian money different from the US? I think it's like.. $3 there for $1 here?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xDDDD

$1 CAD = $0.96 US

I know, I could've bought so many things with those $4. :evil:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Why can't they be the same? It's only like.. $0.04. lol It's not THAT much of a difference. Maybe buy some plants.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually they sell female bettas for $4 here, so I could've bought a female [email protected]$

Lol 4 cents makes all the difference when you have a crapload of money.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally! I got my sorority in a 10 gallon tank! My mom had one male betta in there, so I took her betta and put it in my Chi, moved Marine to the now empty Spec. Everything worked out perfectly 
So now I have a red crowntail and no clue what to name him. 

So far there's 4 girls in the 10gal, and as soon as Athena heals up, she's going in too, following advice from Lil 

There are no real plants in there yet, but it's heavily decorated with fake plants and ornaments. I have big plans for this tank! First I gotta get a hood and light to grow some plants though. Excited xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sweet! Good luck with them! 

Pictures of the male?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Sure! I'll snap some later.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:-D!!

Can't wait for Athena to get better!! ^_^ she's such a little cutie!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a beautiful fish!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you Dramaqueen!

I added Athena to the sorority. She seems to love it. All the girls accepted her back in and it seems like they resumed their pecking order from before, but without any fin rips. Really happy to see it's going so peacefully. Athena's anal fin seems to be healing even better now!

Lol I will get pictures of the CT and the girls, as soon as I get off my lazy butt xD
I got a hood and some starter plants for the tank. All I have to do is replace the bulbs and get some substrate! Woo! And I want a nice big piece of Malaysian driftwood for the centerpiece


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Mmmm yes! I love malaysian driftwood but I think I like my mopani better. It depends on which piece we're talking about ;-) lol

yes, get off your lazy butt and go take those pictures!!! haha


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey, if I found a nice piece of Mopani driftwood, I'd totally use it. But it seems my LFS only sells Malaysian driftwood, and I'm definitely not complaining 
I'll take some pics later on today xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How are those pics of the new one coming along? ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol Lebron, pushy pushy!

no but srsly....pics? XD

Actually I've got to go sort through pics myself to update my logs! :-D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD So sorry, yesterday was crazy!

Anyway here are pics of the new one, as promised. 







And Marine kinda had a bad photo taking day. But I think it's mostly the plants to blame, he enjoys hiding in them way too much lol. 







And I took a bunch of sorority pics, but can't seem to upload them. I'll post them here as soon as I figure it out lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the red one's iridescence.. He has a nice first ray. lol He's pretty! 

And Marine, awe. Power to the Veiltails! lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Heck ya! Right now the tank Marine's in has way too many plants in it, kinda scared not enough of them are getting light lol. I'm just holding them there until I can get the sorority set up. Think he'll be bummed out once I take away some of those plants? xD

Yeah the CT is kinda pretty I guess. Idk I've never found myself drawn to CTs, unless I rescue them. But the exchange was definitely worth it  

Had a dream I rescaped the sorority lol, obsessed much.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's in paradise right now.. Don't want to take his happiness away even if yours is gone! xD Or send them to me. ;-)

Don't let him see this! What's his name?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

But the tank just looks bad with all the plants overcrowding xD And they will start to die cause some parts aren't getting enough light in my opinion. Ahaha I need all the plants I can get! Decorating the sorority's gonna be a challenge for me :x 

Lol the CT knows all about the exchange  he knows I still love him. As for the name, I have noooo clue. All I know is that he comes to greet me, so he became really friendly kinda fast


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with that. lol How about Red? xD Original, I know.

I gtg, must buy that clamp lamp today!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww the CT looks like my late boy Gallifrey :-D Well Gallifrey didn't have irid on him but he was a solid red CT :-D he's so beautiful!

Lol! Marine is just so adorable!! cuties!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

solid red sounds lovely! I want a solid red with no iri one day xD 

Super exciting day today. My mom wanted to go to PetSmart out of no where, so I tagged along. Found some plant-friendly gravel (more like dirt beads) and bought a lightbulb. I also bought one large decoration, (tree root) didn't know it would turn out that well! I'm super happy with my sorority right now! 
Didn't think I would come this far. Now I'm just gonna wait for the plants to grow in. 
Also, want more floating plants, so I'll see about that. 

Right now the water's super murky, it used to be black, but now it's clearing up. I think my fishies love the murky water xD I'll take pics of the murkiness for you guys  Then, once it's clear, I'll take some more.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, here you are.
Sorry the pics suck, I blame the water.



Athena's colours really pop, I love it! 



Now I'm on the lookout for 1 or 2 more gorgeous females to add.

Really want her:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Spammingmy own thread 

But couldn't put the camera down. The sky darkened so I got some photos without glare, yay! And I took pictures of Athena, cause she was the only one who seemed to be done exploring 
Venus has lost her stress stripes! She's darkened to her original colouring. She seemed to have permanent stress stripes for some reason. None of the other girls did, and she rarely gets picked on. But thankfully it's gone. 

Looks as if Athena's anal fin will heal within a week or two. :lol:









Super lucky that there hasn't been any fin nipping between these girls for over a month. Hope I don't jinx it!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the light blue female.. C;

You should get her and the DT, SO WORTH IT. I also like the root, very natural looking.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks! And yep, it was between that root, and a horizontal wood thingy, but I settled on the root. Lol it almost didn't fit the tank, imagine my mini freak out xD 

I really want to order them, I'll have to think about it. They're pretty yes, but I really want to give the poor pet store females a nice home.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww Athena looks great back in there!! Oh and looks like you got some Eco-Complete? I want to get that for my tanks eventually to switch over 

I think you should definitely get that DT, she's beautiful for sure! I do like that blue one tho, I just love scaling like that, so purty! :-D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope I got this Fluval Stratum. 
There was no Eco-complete. It was either this or regular gravel. Since I plan on heavily planting this tank, I went with the Fluval lol. 

Aggh Idk! I'll take a look around, at all the pet stores. If I don't find one I like, then I may get one off AB.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Mar said:


> Nope I got this Fluval Stratum.
> There was no Eco-complete. It was either this or regular gravel. Since I plan on heavily planting this tank, I went with the Fluval lol.
> 
> Aggh Idk! I'll take a look around, at all the pet stores. If I don't find one I like, then I may get one off AB.


Ahhh okay, yeah Fluval is good. Too pricey for me, but it's really good!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha where I live I have no choice. I guess I could've searched more pet shops for a cheaper substrate good for plants, but I wanted it done right then and there 

I spoke too soon, the girls have noticed that Athena's new. Found a small nip in her fin this morning :roll:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Eh, the freshmens always get bullied. Lol, I love sorority life. /(^.^)/


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

It seems Athena is at the bottom of the pecking order. Not surprised since she's new and the smallest  Found 2 new (small) nips in her dorsal. Thankfully no nips in the other girls. I'll get pictures up today, but it's gonna be with my bad camera lmao xD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

^ lol sorry never got around to the pics. The charger's messed up and I was just able to get a new one.

Bought some new plants, Lindernia, Bacopa, Ruffled Sword, Hygrophilia, and this grass-like plant that doesn't have a name! It's in the sorority to the far left in the front. If anyone knows what it is, please tell me! 

Anyway, here are the pics of all my tanks:

*10 gallon Sorority (Themis) (Theia) (Artemis) (Venus) (Athena)*

Sorry for the glare, I have a huge window above the tanks that really doesn't block out light. I can only take good pics at nighttime xD 



Themis and Artemis 



Venus



Finally, mystery plant!




*5 gallon Fluval Spec (Marine) (2 ADFs)*



*5 gallon Fluval Chi (Red) (Apple snails) (bunch of random snails that came with the plants)*

Front:


Side:


Back:


Finally, pics of Marine! Crazy to see how much he changed!



vs


( i do kinda miss his old colouring!)









Getting A LOT more blue.



Kinda blurry (he was excited) but you can see the blue on the top of his head is still expanding.



(is the end of his dorsal finrot?!%? Ugh I hope not!)

Crazy story! So the heater I had in his tank malfunctioned (probably because I accidentally let the water level drop and the heater was sticking out) and I woke up to 70F water. Ahh :/ Went out today to buy a new, adjustable heater, it's a perfect fit! So far so good 

Anyway ya, I really wanna know what that plant is! So if anyone knows, please enlighten me xD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, still on the search for one more female! 2 if i need to, but I really don't want 7 girls in a 10 gallon. 
Thinking I'll order the sixth one, it'll be an adventure!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Journal spam!

My java fern had babies! So cute. I was so surprised too, since the plant was in my Fluval Chi, which had really bad lighting before (algae all over the lights) and it was tucked away behind a decoration. But it turns out it flourished and look at the cute little babies. Stuck it in the sorority tank so hopefully they'll attach to things. 



I tried gentle wiping them off, but they all stuck on, so I'm just gonna leave it floating for now. The leaf they are growing on is still green, but it's been unattached from the mother plant for a while now. Will is start to rot soon?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Since Marine has natural black to him, I'm inclined to say it's not fin rot and since if you look at the picture of him before, his dorsal is still growing out. If it was fin rot, it wouldn't grow out like that. 

And for that plant I had initially thought Pygmy Chain Sword but it's much too big. I feel that it's in the Sword family but I really don't know! It could be one of those extremely obscure plants that float around the world lol, I know I have some in my tanks right now too! lol

Congrats on the Java Fern babies! Mine gives off babies quite frequently too! And what do you mean, will it start to rot?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Like the adult leaf that the baby ferns are growing from. It's no longer attached to the mother plant. So I was just wondering if it's a dead leaf? DX 

And GREAT to hear Marine's fine. I was really worried about the dorsal! 

Went to Petland today, They got some crypt parva in!!! Planning on making a pretty carpet on my sorority and Marine's tank. Hopefully it'll go well!
Also, they had in the most GORGEOUS VTs/DeTs in. I was so tempted to get one. I'll bring a camera in and try to discreetly take pics. The DeT was a butterfly, yellow on the body, white/clear on the outer fins. So gorgeous. And there was another one that was an amazing shade of blue. Gosh I wish I had more tanks!

Looked at their females, ( I was hopeful they'd have DTs/CTs since I got Athena there) but they only had females that looked exactly like Artemis. Seriously, twins.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, it's dark out, so I got pics of the sorority tank without glare.



And that's the ginormous window that always makes me take glary pics during the daytime


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! Marine has changed a lot, but his coloring is still very interesting!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooh yes, the leaf is now dead and will rot eventually but I notice that Java Fern takes a long while to rot! So they should be fine to grow the babies on and then you can pluck them off eventually!

Hot damn! That is a huge window! I've got windows in my room too that make me take glare infested pictures but none that big! Wow! lol

Oh and I LOVE Crypt Parva! I have some in Rembrandt's tank! They're so cute! they are slow growers so it will be a while for a carpet but they are adorable and these ones never melted! I don't know, maybe the tank parameters were nearly identical to where I got them from but so far so good with them! I definitely suggest them and they do love light as well so make sure you keep that in mind ^_^ they are low light plants but the more light you have, the more they will spread out rather than grow taller!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

BettaLover1313, I know right! gonna get some more photos today. Finally got my main camera working.

Ok lil  Hopefully the babies grow before it starts to rot! 

Lol that's the window in my living room, yet we always keep the blinds closed. When we open them up, it's just too much light xD

Okay! Sounds good. I'll go get some Crypt Parva tomorrow and hopefully I can convince someone to go with me to pet stores across town to find a female betta  Or I'll just give in and order one :x only if i can't find one that calls out to me though!

All righty, I'll see if I can get more lighting for the sorority. The plants at the top take up all the light! Barely any gets down to the bottom.

Also, my manager's cat had kittens about 2 weeks ago. I finally got to come in and pick them up. They are so adorable, I literally squealed. I get to take home one, but hopefully I'll be able to take home two, because I'd imagine that would be much better for the baby kitties. It's hard enough leaving the mom, but then being completely alone after lots of warmth is really sad!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Today was a terrible picture day for Marine. I took so many bad photos. All of them dark, and just blurry. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with my camera, maybe it's the lighting, but it won't capture his natural colours as seen by the naked eye properly.

IT was only when I accidentally used flash once, that I was able to get his real colours.

True colours:



His tail did keep the transparency at the end, so happy about that 

Body shot:



Finally a comparison between day 1 photos

 

vs



New plant has a cute little leaf growing!



Love this photo of Athena





Themis and her dorsal <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Marine looks so cute now! Either way he's a handsome boy!!! Have you checked to see if your camera has a macro setting? That would help :-D

I love Athena, she's looking so good now!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:nicefish: and tanks! I wish I had a green thumb :-(


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lmao xD For some reason, the Red Flame Sword is just dying in my sorority tank, and it's thriving in my Spec. Ugh, may have to move them back into my Spec, but at least that will free up room 

Lil, those are all macro/super macro shots. I guess the camera/lighting was being weird yesterday, cause i took some pretty awesome pics today 

You can really see Marine's blue and white marbling in these pics:





LOVE this photo, every scale defined:



Cute eyes:



Marbling:



Love this shot as well, really shows the contrast:



Marine being a cutie and hiding out in his favourite plants:



Finally, Body shot:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

*Tablet*

Also, dug out my old tablet because of your question RegisteredUser, now I'm motivated to pick up drawing again XD I'm not naturally artistic so it'd be crapload of work. 
Teach me yours way Lil v.v

Anyway this is my first drawing on photoshop:



^ so crappy lmao. Story behind it is 2 swans trying to protect their clean pond getting polluted by a factory. They're dying and know it, but they'll do anything they can. It's sad cause it's true. Animals are helpless against our advances and pollution. They can't do anything but die in the end.

And digging up my first ones on GIMP, I don't even know if they're on this computer.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol! I love Gimp though, that's what I use!! :-D and my "ways" are just to practice, practice practice!!! Shape trace when you can, look at all the tutorials you can get and just keep drawing! I was pretty much born with a pencil and pen in my hands ^_^ But your picture is really super adorable! I can really feel the sadness in it so that's awesome!

I love the fact that Marine is a DSVT, so rare!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh he's a dragonscale?!%#

And I literally have NO patience lmao xD Tracing will totally aggravate me, even in elementary school, I hated tracing words and shapes.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol well that's how you learn, art is all about patience, even abstract!

lol and yes, he's a DS ^_^


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay! Didn't even notice lmao. 
Can't wait till he's finished marbling and his whole body is white/blue. Think it'd be a pretty mix.

Hahah ok, I'll start tracing then.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Marine is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot! He's turning into quite the lady's man


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Getting really annoyed at my mom. She went to petsmart and bought 2 random catfish she knew nothing about . She added them to her goldfish tank, and since I gave up trying to help her fish, I said nothing. The catfish started attacking her fish's find. What does she do? Add it to my sorority. All my girls are now showing stress stripes and Athena an Artemis' dorsal fins are shredded. She is now taking out all my plants and decorations, trying to catch the catfish. So now I have to replant everything. Sorry for the rant, but I'm just super pissed off. I was gonna look at my future kittens today, but now I have to redecorate the sorority. I wish she would just leave my fish alone. This is exactly like the Time I caught her stealing my females and trying to force breed them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

can't you just tell her to stop and it's not her tank? Man, that sucks I'm sorry :-( my mom would be happy to have a fish tank but doesn't want to take care of it so that's where I come in lol but at least she wouldn't do that...that really sucks :-(

I hope everyone will be okay!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's terrible! I'm very happy that my mom just looks and admires, but doesn't interfere or do anything with my boys unless I ask her to. I can't believe she's so irresponsible with her fish and yours.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I know, it drives me insane! She left a huge mess after, and I had to clean up after her. 
I'm mostly over it by now, the only thing bothering me is that she thought she didn't do anything wrong, didn't understand why I was mad, and didn't apologize. 
Ugh ;/ 

Anyway, the tears in Athena and Artemis' dorsal fins aren't too bad. Artemis has only 3 tears, while Athena has a bunch. I'm sure they'lll heal up in no time. My females always seem to heal faster than my males. 

Marine is doing fine, he's still marbling I think, so everyday is a nice surprise.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mar said:


> I know, it drives me insane! She left a huge mess after, and I had to clean up after her.
> I'm mostly over it by now, the only thing bothering me is that she thought she didn't do anything wrong, didn't understand why I was mad, and didn't apologize.
> Ugh ;/
> 
> ...


Good to hear that there isn't too much damage done, though no apology is very annoying! 

Oooh! More pictures of Marine coming soon? :-D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD Their fins are pretty much fully healed now! Yay.

Sure, I'm free tomorrow, I'll get them up by then


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yay! Marine is such a handsome VT!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh God, sorry /facepalm
Been really caught up with work, idk when I'll take some and get them up. 
Off to bed now xD 

Night!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry for the lateness.
Pics as promised!
Ladies first, as always.

Sorority:

Athena fitting perfectly in the lens:



Athena avec Venus:



You can the little nips in her fins here:



Healing!

Theia:









I like how it focused in on her dorsal:



I have no clue why her fins are clamped. The other girls are fine. The water temp's at 78F, but I moved it up to 80F. Hopefully that'll improve her condition.

Themis:





Venus:



Artemis wouldn't stay still enough for a shot.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Marine's marbling progress is really amazing me. He's definitely turning darker.



Although when he gets closer to the light, you can kinda see his colours better.



Compare:










His top is completely marbled now.



compare:














Compare:


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, what a lovely direction his marbling is going, Marine is beautiful.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow I am so jelly of Marine!! Gosh he's gorgeous!!! I don't care what he turns to be, that blue is amazing with the black/white. I especially love his anal fin now lol as weird as that may sound XD

So it looks like Athena is actually a DTCT, not quite prominent gene's but the CT is definitely there with some web reduction. Those aren't bite marks, it's web reduction from CT being in her genes! :-D That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I used to miss how old colouring, but now I've come to appreciate his new beauty!

Gonna go do a water change on his tank now, he's usually super active right after them


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

& seriously!?% 3About Athena??
Lol I knew she was hiding something! 
I've never heard of a DTCT. Wow, I'm just gonnna go stare at her for a while now xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah Chard56 was breeding some, let me see if I can find some pictures. They're still relatively new since it's rather hard to get a line like that going but they're popping up a little more now. Like so: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376205063

They haven't quite gotten the web reduction very far yet as you can see but the line is going so that's pretty cool ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

The girls look wonderful! Marine is still very hansome! I love his blue scales!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

That female is gorgeous! I can kinda see the similarities between her and Athena's tails. Wow I hope they get more DTCTs out because they're really pretty! I wouldn't mind having 1 or 2 more Athena's zooming around 

Now that you mention MArine's anal fin, I've started to enjoy it a lot more now xD It's cool how it's half black, half blue/white, and a diagonal split. 

His dorsal fin is still bothering me though. IT's barely spread out, and usually always clamped. Also, the blackened curling at the end does not look good D: Are you sure it's just the natural colouration? You're probably right, cause if it was finrot, it would've been eaten away by now, since I noticed it quite a while ago. 

Marine's a smart little fishy! He's honestly just like Dusk. He never flares when I hold up a mirror, but as soon as I put a betta tank next to his, he's flaring all over the place. 

And thanks BettaLover


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah it's hard to see, but looking back at the compare pics of Marine, his dorsal is looking more "dead" now. How often are you doing water changes for him? I think you should up the changes and see if that helps it rejuvenate at all.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

60% changes once a week.

Should I do 50% changes twice a week?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I think twice or three times weekly will help that, start with the twice and if you don't see improvement by 2-3 weeks time, bump that up to three times weekly to see if that helps. After 2-3 weeks of that, if it's still looking worse then I'd start looking into some medications for him.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

All righty, thanks for the advice!

The frogs seem perfectly fine, and usually they're indicators of when the water is bad, so I'm really confused right now :S


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's the reason that the rot hasn't continued down his dorsal so the extra water change in the week will most likely help him out quite a bit  I think he does have a natural black coloration there but just that one ray is really looking shriveled and dead-like.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I know what you mean, it just hangs there. If I look really closely, I can kinda see the end of his dorsal breaking off.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm that's interesting, it would be nice if all the dead part just broke off eventually and lead to new healthy fin but I don't know how long that will take unfortunately. I'm still waiting for part of Gambit's fin to fall off too, the edge of his caudal where it's just black but nothing is happening to it :-/


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

That's frustrating :x 
I just hate to see it hanging there, dead. 
Do you think getting them to flare will have any effect? 
Maybe it'll shake things up and the dead part will fall off.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know! I've gotten Gambit to flare but his caudal doesn't flare out much, doesn't reach a HM status at all with his tail. He's such a lazy fish lol but so far nothing has really helped his tail even though I've been doing 2-3 water changes for him a week with the addition of Vita-Chem. I had tried AQ salt and oak leaves for tannins before and then tried 1 drop/gal of MelaFix which seemed to help healing for sure and then recently tried some KanaPlex, only one dose but saw no difference other than he colored up magnificently! lol so idk!

I hear ya though, it is really frustrating!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol oh gosh. I usually stick an IAL in there after every water change. Hopefully it'll start taking effect.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I got to get some more oak leaves from my mom's yard, it's great since we've got like a bajillion oak tree's but I like to find those "perfect" leaves lol But yeah, hopefully that helps him as well!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

You're so lucky you have an oak tree! MY old house in the states had one, and now I'm totally regretting moving. That tree was beautiful.

Sooo, I decided that I want to upgrade my sorority to a bigger tank, so I can move my frogs to the one they're currently in. 

I'm looking into a 33 gallon or 55 gallon tank atm. Both are only $100, with stand, filter, heater, cover, included. 
The 33 gallon is also including gravel, airpump, and driftwood.
Also, she/he lives really close to me, so it'd be a breeze to pick up/drop off.

The 55 gallon is huge (only reason I'm so tempted) , but the downside
is that It comes with 2 angel fish (which I'm not at all interested in) and a couple other fish. Uuugh.
And the seller lives in another city /sigh
I COULD FIT SO MANY FEMALES IN THERE >;D

Here are the pics btw, courtesy of Kijiji xD:

55 gallon:










33 gallon:
No decent pic of it, but it's a standard tank.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, finally got Marine under some lights! 
Here he is. Gorgeous as always.



Love this one:



Tail shot:



Lured him with food as always xD



Cute white patterning:





His dorsal already looks better..





And I just found this one cute, he looks so determined!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in love. *swoon* <3

He's so different from your avatar.  Nice 55G!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD Ikr,
I kinda miss the old him, but the new him is just as stunning <3

Really do want that 55G!! 
I'll keep you posted on which one I get. 
I think I'll start a whole new journal about the sorority journey in 
the new tank xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Get the 55 and sell the fish! I do love my 33 though... And it's not even set up.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Great! Then spam soon.  And as Matt said, you might as well sell all those fish in there you don't want. (55G)


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay! Now I'm bent on the 55. It looks way better than the 33 anyway.
Oh my gosh, how many females do you think I could fit in there, (comfortably)?? I can rescue and/or order as many as I want!

I don't even think I'll _sell_ the angelfish.
Just having them off my hands is good enough for me.
Anyone want free fish? xD

I think the kitty photo spam will begin earlier than planned.  
Planning to bring a camera over next time I see them, and take pictures. 
I can document their growth then xD just like fish lmao.
Also wanna show you guys how cute they are.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

UGGG, I WANT TO GO TO CANADA!!! ....*pouts in corner* gee, all our 30-50 gallon tanks are so expensive on Craigslist! 100 dollars is a steal! Definitely get that 55, comfortably you can fit about 40-50 girls in there ;-) I'd love to upgrade my sorority to! But I think then...I'd get more females and then I'd have an issue with almost overstocking again lol

Kittens? What's this about kittens you say!?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Marine is just so cute & beautiful! 

What is this I hear about a kitty photo spam?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD
I only looked on Kijiji, but definitely gonna check Craigslist out now 

I'm looking into ordering plants online atm.
Buying a crap load, and I just know it's gonna be super expensive
/sigh

But definitely gonna order a bunch of AB ladies! Can't wait.
Just wish the sellers would get back to me :roll:

My managers' cat had 4 kittens like 2-3 weeks ago, (never seen kittens that
young before irl xD ) and they're so adorable. I'm taking 2 of them home with me, September 15th. I'll try to sneak into their place to get pictures of how adorable they are this week though 

Geez, the costs of all my pets are gonna bankrupt me x'D 
Spaying/neutering is gonna be costly :'c
Getting one boy and one girl. 
Or should I get 2 girls? Opinoins?!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

this girl's a beauty, js.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Get one boy and one girl, that way it will be even since they all have different personalities from male to female lol I know from experience with my sibling kitties. :-D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay ^^
That's what I planned to do anyway. There are 3 girls and 1 boy, so I'ma hurry and grab him  

The mother cat is a diluted version of an ocicat, her kittens are even more
diluted since they're mixed with grey/white tabby which is the dad. 
You can still see the spots though. Too cute!
Now I just have to decided on the female. 
The male looks exactly like the dad.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

/sigh

None of them have gotten back to me yet, except the girl selling the 25 gallon tank, with plants/driftwood/etc.



















Maybe I should try calling the 55 gallon seller? 
Gah, I'd get so nervous.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Call them, I know it sucks calling people but if you really want that tank, DO IT! So much money being saved and hey, if you get to sell the fish then boom! more money lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

"I know it sucks calling people" 
lmao oh God xD Us fish people.

I called twice, no one picked up. 
Should I leave a message? 

And I do realllly want that tank!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah leave a message with your number of course ^_^ I tend to forget what I'm going to say on a message when it comes up haha, so write it down before you call and you won't be so nervous :-D

lol, I don't know if it's a "fish" thing or if it's just more generational haha Though I've been scared to call people on the phone since I was a kid so....idk!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD okay, I'm gonna do it ohmygosh. 
Gonna type this out, essay like. :'D
Gotta be professional yo


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol don't make it too long XD Just give name, number and reason you're calling and you hope to hear from them soon, thanks! <---just like that haha


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

It's 3 sentences.
Got this! doing it NOW.

lol oh god its 9 now, IS IT TOO LATE.

I did it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol good job! I'm proud of you! haha

it's 11:16 here :shock: I should go to bed....


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD NO! The betta world needs you lil! 
lolnahjk. You can go to sleep  
Sweet dreams.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, I know I keep looking at unanswered threads and refreshing the New Posts section and thinking...I've got work in the morning...I have to be up in 8 hours...I should sleep now and before you know it...I have to get in 7 hours....darn it! lol I will go soon though and I shall return in the morning! A new, beautiful!--actually it's going to rain tomorrow, that's beside the point--beautiful day tomorrow! And I shall answer all your questions that I can! lol

Okay niiiight!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

lmaoooo !

i know exactly what you're going through, doing the same thing.
Constant clicks to User CP of course. 
Also checking my email, and my phone, begging the seller to get back to me 
(in my mind)

I usually like rain, but it's been raining SO much here, I can hardly call it summer :'c That's okay though, I like cold-ish weather


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

hehe....yep....I'll go soon, I promise....XD

I like rain too though, it makes things cooler usually after the initial humidity spike which does suck :-/

anyway...yeah.....now going to be for reals XD

after one lest check to User CP


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOLOLOL Sureee one last check.

Night lil, sleep well! (for real this time)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, hey look I actually did go to bed XD Hey, got to make the nightly rounds right?

Of course now I wish i went to bed earlier >.< I'm tired! such a vicious cycle it is!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

ik what you mean. I'm exhausted :'D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, so I just found out my parents are getting a divorce,
which I'm totally fine with. 
But that kinda puts a dent in my plans, so here's what I have. :x

Fluval Spec: Going to keep the 2 African Dwarf Frogs in there
Fluval Chi: Going to give away Red, and put Marine in there. 
Going to retire my 10 gallon, and move the sorority into a 25/35 gallon tank, since the 55G seller is not getting back to me.

So 5 tanks total, 3 running. 
2 retired 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooh that's why, well that sucks :-/ Are you going back and forth like I am? That does suck though, I'm sorry, it's never fun to deal with that no matter what age! I was 14 when they split and my little bro was 11 so that was even worse on him and I don't think he's ever really forgiven them, he's going to be 18 next month! So it's been a while now 

At least you've got a plan though, well, mostly haha. I hope it all goes over smoothly though!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahah nah, it doesn't really affect me dw! I'm fine with their splitting. We get the house, and I'm staying there with my mom. Don't think I'll visit my dad.

Looks like it's kinda a crappy month for all of our fish, huh Lil? x'D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Either way, still not fun to deal with.

and yeah, what a crappy month indeed! Next month ought to be better or else! That's right! I threatened a Month! haha


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

xD I know what you mean,
but things are already looking better (yay)
Another seller for a 54 gallon came through, and only $50!~# What is this lmao. 
So I'm currently looking at this, and the colour would fit perfectly with my basement <3









Now I just need to know if it comes with hood/light/filter/heater.
I love how long it is, instead of tall. ugh it's perfect. I Wouldn\t even have
to buy many more plants!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooooh that one looks nice! Even if you did have to buy filter/hood/heater, it's still a steal!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

comes with hood heater and filter.
Just need lights, and I like it better that way, since I can buy the ones perfect 
for the tank! 
(I would need some help lol )

It's only $50 because his friend left it in Canada, and the seller doesn't know how much it's really worth LOL. Steal!!! 
I'm asking when we can meet up! Excited!$


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG that's amazing!!! Hell yes! I hope you can get it!!! That's so awesome ^_^ Oh, are you sure it's a 50-55 gallon? I had someone tell me my 33 was a 50 gallon tank when I got it so I was excited and then it turned out to be 33 lol but either way it's still an upgrade though.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's an awesome looking tank! I hope you can get it!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks!

And he doesn't know how many gallons, but he measured it:
48 x 20 x 13

And I calculated it, 54 gallons approximately.

I may be wrong, but it'll definitely be big enough for a sorority, and I can always measure it properly at home.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh good! Just wanted to make sure is all ^_^ it's most likely then a 55 gallon tank which is awesome!! woot woot! Why don't we have good deals like this on craigslist? i check nearly twice-three times a week >.> lucky butt you! haha


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

So excited  
Now I'm just waiting for him to let me know when I can come pick it up.
I seriously feel like I'm ripping him off ;'D
Oh well, I hope he doesn't get any other offers :'c Should I offer more money?!%^# Like srsly idm paying $150-200 for that.
i check kijiji everyday now, just to make sure I'm always first to see the deals ! 
Craigslist isn't that great here


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyway here are my future kitten photos:
They were born July 18 So they're around 3.5 weeks in this pic
Sorry for the bad quality. It was on a phone and the lighting was bad because they prefer it darker. 
Next time (hopefully today) I'll go in to see the kittens and bring a better quality camera. 

The girl:


The male is in the background:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Omg, they're so ADORABLE!! <3

Have you thought of names?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Nah not yet, their personalities haven't really come out yet.
But definitely gonna want to continue the trend of Greek-god names (my sorority) 
Idk yet xD
All I know is that the female is always sleepy and cuddly
the male is super adventurous and first to do everything.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

The tank is PENDING SOLD. I cried :'( Nooo.
Uugh, looks like some one did offer a higher price, cause when I 
asked him about it, it still wasn't sold.
Well, 2 can play at that game!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

OKAY lmao, This is the LAST series of photos I'm posting up of tanks xD

So here's what I've got. 

Both sellers are selling 55 gallons. 
One of them is $150, and the other is $300.

The only reasons I'm thinking about the $300 is that I get
the plants and fish in it. Also, I like the look of it.










And here's the $150 one. I'm kinda leaning towards it since the seller lives 5 minutes away from my house, and the furniture would match my basement perfectly. 
The only thing is that I'd have to buy a bunch of plants and gravel (and possible lighting). (I'm transferring all I have in the 10gal but that's definitely not enough)












Need your help! I'm pretty sure both sellers will actually SELL to me this time since they both replied, so thank god.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LAST ONE PROMISE XD
It's $120, confirmed buy, I can buy it whenever I come to pick it up.
"This fish tank is more than 50 gallons. It's made by Fluval and is made from two pieces of glass instead of the typical 4 panels. There the back panel, then the front and sides are one pice of glass! Matching stand included.

It comes with a brand new Fluval e200 (65 gallon heater with LCD display, high and low temperature alert and precise temperature adjustment). Two overhead lights (the first one is the stock model that came with the start up kit, 120V. The second is a UV spectrum light used for growing live plants). 2 Fluval 305's capable of filtering 70 gallon fishtanks individually. An Elete 802 air pump.. River rocks and drift wood. Assortment of nets and other essential cleaning supplies."










I'm REALLY leaning towards this one. Even though it's slightly taller than wider, I'm sure the females won't mind. Plus it's cheaper.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Spamming my own journal okay :x

I'm babysitting the kittens on Saturday/Sunday/Monday.
So be prepared for a crap load of photos!! So excited. 

Also, one of my frogs died... It's so weird. He was perfectly fine. 
Then, I thought he was shedding because his skin seemed to be coming off, but it must've been some type of growth. He died.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yay to babysitting the kitties! Very sorry to hear that your frog died, especially so suddenly!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks! We weren't that close but he was still so darn adorable! 
Lol I am going to take so many. I'm just gonna stay there for hours with
the kitties, in kitty heaven <3 ahhh


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Found small tears in Marine's caudal. He better not be tail nipping. 
It's either that or the ADF. I hope it was the ADF, because getting a betta to stop tail nipping is so frustrating! 
I moved the ADF to the empty 5Gal, so it should be okay.

Gonna go get some pics of him now. His dorsal looks to be doing much better.
(The dead parts did eventually fall off apparently)


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Marine and I are not on talking terms apparently.
No matter how much I begged him to flare, he wouldn't. 
I put up mirrors and he just stares at them. So I got desperate, and floated another betta in this tank. He flared like three times, then swam away. I CAN never get a good pic of him flaring cause he's always moving ugh And he's so beautiful when he flares, his beard isn't black, it's transparent. 

These are the closest shots I got.. /sigh



See the tail damage? T_T


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, in memory of the male frog that died this morning:
I only had one photo of him, the rest are of the female, Haste.



This is by far, my favourite pic of Haste:











She is now out of that this tank



of course.

RIP.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

asdflkjasdflkj MARINE!! God he's so gorgeous!!! So...you know that trip we're taking to Canada? Yeah....don't be surprised if you wake up and Marine is not in there.....lol! He's so beautiful! I'm glad the rotted part fell off!! That's really great ^_^ and....I hate to say it but it does look like he bit his tail, I'd suggest the frog did it but you already know how that looks :-/ hopefully he won't do it again!

S.I.P. little froggie, Haste is adorable!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Eeeee! Adorable kittens! Marine's coloring is so stunning, that blue! I'm sorry to hear your froggy died  but the pictures of them are really cute, especially the one of Haste sliding under the leaf!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

The pictures of Haste are adorable!

Marine is just so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

@ Lil:
LOL. Hahah if I see any missing fish from my tanks, I shall know! 
Yeah, he just randomly started tail biting I guess. But, ever since I took the frog out of his tank, and he has it all to himself, he seems happier. Built a bubble nest for the first time in a long time! Hopefully he'll quit the tail biting. It's so sad! 



@Huffle, thanks a lot! Marine is honestly the biggest surprise betta I've ever bought. 
Haste is honestly so adorable. Sometimes when she's halfway out of the water like that, I'll gently stroke her head (very clean hands), and she'll just sit there. Afterwards I'll give her bloodworms as a small treat 

And thanks BL


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyway quick update.
I'm leaving in about an hour to get my 55 GAL! Yeees! Took forever to convince my mom to let me take the car (she's stubborn, talking about the cost of water conditioner/medication/etc, kinda understandable since she is contemplating divorce) but I'm finally getting the tank. There are FOUR other buyers, so thank God this guy likes me! He lives 5 minutes away so that's another bonus.

I will start a sorority journal, to document everything, so it'll be lots of fun! Right now, I can't figure out where to put the tank.  I know for sure, basement area. But I'm thinking of putting it on the basement stairs. Idk. We'll see.

AND finally, tomorrow is the day I get to see the kittens and take a bunch of pictures, so around this time tomorrow, I'll be snapping away. You guys better expect kitty picture spam right after xD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Omggg, they're still not back with the car! There's the other one, but it's too small to get the tank in. 
I have to be there within half an hour or the deal is off. I'm gonna go lay down and cry.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:-(!!!!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

/sigh
the tank search is always so hard


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I hear you! Since I'll be acquiring that Baby betta soon (Wednesday) I wanted to get a tank for him and I almost talked my friend into giving me back the 10 gallon, how foolish I was to give it away :-/ but she's giving it to her sister with the albino dwarf frog >.< le sigh....so now I have to settle with a 3 gallon critter keeper which is totally better than the 1 gallon bowl it's been sitting in, but still.

I hope they get back soon!!!! That's totally not fair to you :-(


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Omg garage opened, they're back. Leaving now


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Byyyyeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Your friend should give the tank back js.

So guess who lied to me? What a surprise. Literally right before she left she said it was ok to get the tank. Now 20 mins before I'm supposed to pick it up, she says no. I shouldn't even be surprised. I'm just so done with her.
Her abuse of my fish and now this?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:BIGsad::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil: WTF mate!

I think you should just hijack the car and go, hot-wire it, do anything you need to to get that tank!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

No I'm done. It's not even missing out on the tank that pisses me off the most, there'll always be other sellers. It's the fact that she lied to me again. I even agreed to makeup with my dad through during the divorce and to actually talk to him, for her. I was going to spend all day Saturday with them. No. I'm cancelling and just going clothes shopping.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Good for you!

Oh darn...I need some new clothes....can I come with you? lol


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh ya! Cause Canadian clothes are so might cheaper lmao. Take me with u instead!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw geeze!  I know you were excited for that tank, and I can't believe she lied to you about it/changed her mind so quickly, I mean really? That's just unkind. Sorry you couldn't get that tank.

Shopping will be nice though


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks. I really was super excited for that tank. I had so many plans and I know my females would've loved it. I guess I'll use the money for the kittens now instead. 

I have a whole shopping list, so I'm prepared to splurge!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Canadian clothes are more expensive? Well that's a new one to me! lol, well if I convert my money to CAD, then actually it will be cheaper for me since the USD is a few cents higher XD lol

I just go to Saver's most of the time :-/ a large second hand shop basically, I should upgrade and go to Wal-Mart instead -_- got to love not having money...sigh.. well have fun shopping and yes we're ready for kitty pictures! if ya'll could survive my kitty photo-overload, we'll be just fine with yours haha


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahah, actually 1 CAD dollar = 0.97 US dollars. So you'd be losing 3 cents xD
The US dollar used to be stronger for the longest time, so I guess that's why everyone still thinks it is. 

Canadian clothes are so expensive /sigh. I really want to go to the states for clothes shopping. 
COME TO CANADA. I'll give you clothes and make sure you never shop at second hand stores again ;-; 
My parents usually give me money (they have lots to spare, but I still feel super guilty asking) if I ask for it, but I prefer not to, so usually I spend my own. However, I'm gonna ask anyway, cause it's back to school shopping, okay :x It's justified. At least that's what I tell myself lol oh god.

Leaving to get stuff for my new phone soon, then I'll head over and take a bunch of photos!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, I had thought it was the other way around, that makes sense then. Well...>.<

As much as it's nice going to Saver's and finding a shirt for 4 dollars....or pants for 6...it's not nice when they rip on me :-( I tend to wear my jeans until they get holes and are unwearable because of the location of the holes <.< >.> sucky! But currently I've only got 2 wearable jeans, 1 jean that is too big but I'll wear if I have nothing else clean. So...yeah i'd like some new clothes :-/

I never ask my parents for money and when I do, they generally make a stink out of it because my little brother is asking all the time so they kind of forget for a few moments that I don't. And when they ask how much and I only say 20, they're like "Oh right, you're the good child" lol well they don't say it but I can see it across their faces XD

Last time I asked my dad to borrow money (I should have just asked to have it lol) I asked for 20 and he gave me 40 (which was amazing since he's always like "Don't ask for money I'm broke") and then he said that I can pay him back when I get money and I was like >.< that's not why I asked for money lol

And then I recently asked mom if she could help out with the hotel for our trip to canada and she sort of flipped out (she thought I meant the whole thing) but she was having a weird day anyway. But she calmed down when I just sat there kind of just looking at her and she realized and goes "Oh, how much?" and I said "30, what I was asking for was half", hotel actually comes to 67.89 lol which I did tell her and she was like "Oh...yeah...I can do that," lol

So just fun stories of asking parents for money but I usually don't since my mom is a single mom paying for a two story house on 5 acres in a town with some of the highest land taxes which sucks and she works 2 main jobs with another part time on the side. So she's a busy bee but it all goes towards the house basically. And then my dad makes more than she but for some reason he "never has money, I'm broke", probably spending it on his gf >.> I love his gf but he tends to forget that he's got kids too...sucks.

Anywho! Okay, so here's the plan, you come down to the states and we can go shopping here XD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahah, sounds like a plan lmao. 
I have so many jeans!% Comecome I'll give you a pair xD I have like 3 jeans i was going to throw it just because they're no longer in fashion, but I think I'll donate them now. 

My parents are really cool about giving me money, they rarely make a huge deal because I rarely ask. They've honestly never said no. 
It's good that your mom's helping you out though! I know how hard it is for single moms, so I totally respect what your mom's doing.It's amazing she still has money leftover to help you out every now and then. 

I'm sorry, but the priorities are kids > GF. I have no clue why people just don't understand that. Kids were your decision, your flesh and blood. Kids are permanent, a GF is usually temporary. I just have a huge sore spot for parents that don't take care of children that need it :x 
(I'm sure your dad does, I'm just stating in general)

Yes! Planning to go to Seattle early September with a friend. Too bad you're in Rhode Island :c we could go together !


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Uggg, no!!! Come this way! I can't travel all the way to Seattle! lol

Yeah, dad does care for us but he just forget's sometimes. I think it's more of a man thing (no offence guys) than a single dad thing or something. He also doesn't know how to properly go grocery shopping >.< like we go and get food but half of it's all name brand which means we end up spending nearly 200 dollars each time....so I know that's a big chunk of his money but still, he doesn't know how to budget...not that I do lol but I also don't have kids >.<

But I totally agree! For the last few weeks since Gramps asked dad if he was looking for a house, dad has been spending more time in CT with Katie. I love Katie though, she keeps inviting us over because she feels bad, she's got two kids of her own as well and she's such a sweetheart! She always thinks of us ^_^ But I think dad is trying to cope with his father kicking us out, except he just copes the wrong way's...idk!

And yeah, I'm pretty sure my mom is Wonder Woman or something haha I don't know how she does it!

But yeah, I've never been denied money from them since I do rarely ask as well but it's also frustrating that my brother asks all the time, but they deny him much more since he doesn't have a job or a car or anything like I do. :-D yay for older siblings XD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL I remember when I was little, a kid made fun of me for wearing non brand name shoes. I refused to eat non-brand name foods xD (like grade 4-5)

I was so stupid back then lmao. Now I eat food when it's food 
I can't believe your Grandpa kicked his own son out. Wow. 
Katie honestly sounds so sweet  

Hahah ya, you show your brother with your car and job xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My grandfather is seriously a legitimate introvert, he doesn't know how to deal with people and spends all his time on his computer. At least I know how to socialize >.> But he's a butt anyway and I don't like him as I've expressed multiple times here before. He doesn't even know how to pronounce my name right and never has, that's why I try to correct people whenever I can. I can't fully sympathize with Betta's and how their name is pronounced lol, the Bay-tah vs. Beh-tah, at least we're in the ball park but it's still not right.

anywhooooo, I should be doing my tank cleanings now or at least going out to get another light for the 33 (upgrading to those awesome clamp lights lol I have one so far but need another)


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol your Grandfather sounds like this generation's kids growing up nowadays. Honestly they're always on their electronics, I never see any at the parks anymore. (I know I used to go a LOT when i was a kid, still do ) He can't even pronounce your name right? Wtf, that's more a matter of disrespect and lack of caring than it is that he simply can't pronounce it. He can at least try.

Have fun with your tank cleanings xD always fun. 

Here's an update before I go visit the kittens.

Visited PetLand, and OMG. I think they just got a new shipment of plants, because they look so healthy, and I'd never seen them there before:

Really wanted this grass plant, it would look SO good in a huge tank. Just a whole bunch of them in a corner or something.



I think this is Green Hedge, and it's not a true aquarium plant, so bummer.





Healthy swords!:







Sorry for the bad quality pics, but I can't exactly whip out a huge camera and start taking shots xD And I haven't gotten a new phone yet, so you have to deal with iPod pics! 

Finally, I saw this betta, almost couldn't pass him up. 

End of his tail is transparent:







These are honestly the worst pics x'D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oops, almost forgot to post this pic of the African Gar they keep in that tank of plants!



So huge, and super friendly. Everytime I walk up to the tank, it'll swim up, probably expecting food. I've seen the workers stroke the top of it it as well. (They probably shouldn't since I didn't see them clean their hands beforehand, but still so cute)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And hence I don't give two flying leaps about him!

And that grassy plant looks like Saggitaria!! One of my fave low light plants ^_^

Is that....is that a Gar or something in the fifth picture??? What is that snake like thing??

EDIT: oh lol


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! Those plants do look beautiful (dreams about a planted tank)!

That Gar is so cool!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Woah, I wish the plants in the shops around here looked that healthy!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL lil, xD
Ikr, their plants look great!
Anyway, I'm sooo sorry that this is so late, but honestly I had no time to post/sort through them

Here are the pics as promised:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

*Parents*

First off, the mother and father of the litter.
Isis is the OC-type cat, and Captain Wunderpants (their kid named him :roll: ) is the grey/white tabby.

Isis:





Captain wunderpants:









The lovers <3


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

*Kittens I'm getting*

First off, I'll show you the kittens I'm getting, then I'll
show the other ones and group pics (adorable!)

Female:





I honestly have NO decent shots of the boy (he's so sweet), cause he wouldn't come out, but I got a bunch of his sister. They look exactly the same but he has a stripe on running vertically through his nose.

Boy (twin):

(The boy is the one feeding)

















Single shots of the girl twin:

















Them together:



The ACTUAL boy:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Group shots of the kittens:

























No one has adopted her yet, she's super sassy:



My 2 <3







Sassing!:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Now.. What you've all been waiting for!
The videos xD
Sorry if they're slow, but they are on PB which SUCKS. but i dont have a youtube.

AFter this, I'm DONE posting xD

video 1

video 2 still loading


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

*huggles all the kittens* They're adorable!!! <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

O...M...G...!!! I want that sassy kitty!!!!!!!!!!!! *swoons* oh her little spots and stripes! She's sooo cute! I wannnnnt heeeerrrrr :-( 

The boy is so adorable as well! Love them!!!! Their tails are sooo tiny! Of course my kittens all had obnoxiously long tails so anything shorter than their tails I find weird haha I see mama has a short tail though so I'm sure that's why ^_^


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol my old cat Neona had no tail at all! 
The sassy kitty is gorgeous, I really want to take her as well. Ugh!
And thanks BL!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm speechless. T.T They're so beautiful, I would love to go to Canada right now and steal them from all of you. T.T


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You should take the three of them!!! lol

I'm a sucker for wild type spots and stripes like she has! Same in Betta's as well lol, so cute!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

It'd be cool if you could get the sassy kitty as well! Would have to adjust any potential costs estimates though on vaccinations and spaying & neutering costs.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I just happened to be looking at plants today and that mystery plant that's in your sorority tank, I finally figured out what it is! I was close with the Pygmy chain sword guess but it's a Narrowleaf Chain sword if you were still wondering lol As seen here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Narrowleaf-...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e06ba5b9


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I really do want all 3! Ugh :'c

Thanks a bunch Lil, it's been bugging me, but it looks great in the tank!
Didn't even have a melting period.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Great! That's good to hear since swords like to die off more than melt like Crypts will do, but all the same.

You really should get all three, they'll be much happier ;-) but I know the costs are more.


----------

